# Studley Wood



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 11, 2014)

During a recent society meeting there we were given a voucher for a 4 ball for Â£20 each 

Both fundy and fish are going to join me for a round so we will be looking for one more who fancies a round at IMO the hidden gem of Oxfordshire and one of the best in the area 

I personally prefer it to both Frilford and Oxfordshire

Any takers ?


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2014)

we got a date in mind for this yet?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 11, 2014)

fundy said:



			we got a date in mind for this yet?
		
Click to expand...

Looking at july mate but im pretty flexible - 2nd and 3rd of july or 8th and 9th ?


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2014)

Prefer it not to be a thursday (i play a weekly 9 hole comp in the evenings) and cant do the 9th, 2nd or 8th be fine for me depending on Robins availability


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 11, 2014)

fundy said:



			Prefer it not to be a thursday (i play a weekly 9 hole comp in the evenings) and cant do the 9th, 2nd or 8th be fine for me depending on Robins availability
		
Click to expand...

2nd or 8th sounds good - will see what Robin says


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2014)

We have a reciprocal with them so have the chance to play it regularly. Not bumped into Sarah Stirk who's a member there


----------



## richart (Jun 11, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not bumped into Sarah Stirk who's a member there
		
Click to expand...

 She has good bumpers to fend you off.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 12, 2014)

Studley is nice and close to me, I'd love to make up the numbers if you haven't yet got a fourth? I'm sure Fish would like some revenge for the Wallasey game too (and the video ).

I can probably make both of those dates, if I had a choice then the 2nd would be best for me.


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2014)

Can we confirm if gonna be the 2nd asap please as Ive now got something else in the diary that day. I could still cancel that at the mo but havent got much wiggle room


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2014)

fundy said:



			Can we confirm if gonna be the 2nd asap please as Ive now got something else in the diary that day. I could still cancel that at the mo but havent got much wiggle room 

Click to expand...

2nd is good for me :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2014)

Didn't know about this thread, yes the 2nd is good for me :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2014)

Just wait for OXfordcomma to reply and then will confirm with the club


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks guys, the 2nd is fine for me as well. 

Looking forward to this, I've been wanting to try Studley for a while. I played it once years and years ago with my dad but that was before I'd really taken up the game, god knows what my score would have been.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok will give them a bell - will a 10:00 meet be ok for everyone ?


----------



## fundy (Jun 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok will give them a bell - will a 10:00 meet be ok for everyone ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep fine, nothing earlier preferably, guess you may be hitting "busy time" course wise. Happy to tee it up later if means will be quieter.


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2014)

fundy said:



			Yep fine, nothing earlier preferably, guess you may be hitting "busy time" course wise. Happy to tee it up later if means will be quieter.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 20, 2014)

Same here as well, wouldn't want to go earlier than 10, any time after that is fine if you end up having to book a later slot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2014)

11:48 or 2:24 guys ? 

Let me know - can book on Sat ( guests can only book 4 days in advance )


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2014)

prefer 11.48 personally, but could do the later one at a push


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2014)

11.48 is good


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 23, 2014)

I can make both times. I'd prefer the later time as that means just taking a half day but the consensus seems to be 11:48, I'm fine to go with the majority vote.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2014)

All booked for 11:48 guys 

Will see you there - will prob be having a butty in the club house around 11ish :thup:


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the games guys, was a good fun game in great company round a cracking golf course, extra thanks to Phil for arranging the weather too!!! Nice to go back to my old stomping ground, remember why I loved being a member there so much, if only I lived half an hour closer.

Well played Phil and Ben, too good for us on the day  Already looking forward to the rematch at Goring!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheers for the company and the game guys - thoroughly enjoyable afternoon in glorious weather 

Some great golf from Ben allowed us to be the victors this time !


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 2, 2014)

Phil, if you can arrange weather like that then I think it's on you to arrange the next big meet after H4H!

Thanks to all three of you (Phil, Fish & Fundy) for a superb afternoon. A relaxed, friendly and fun game on a really good course, with great company and some good golf played too (and great weather!). Off on the summer hols in a couple of weeks but when I get back we'll have a rematch at Goring.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the invite and game guys, was some good banter amongst good company on a very nice golf course, the weather was excellent too, if not a little too hot at times, I think that sapped my energy along with being on the tail end of my 5th round in a row, that's my excuse anyway :smirk: 

Well played Phil and Ben, too good for Steve and me on the day, you both dovetailed perfectly whereas I didn't support Steve enough with my shots.

Also looking forward to the rematch at Goring where I will be much better prepared 
	


Think this needs to be a round-robin, 1 match at each others venue :thup:

The Sand Master


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2014)

Round Robin sounds a great idea 

At least you had great practise out of bunkers and came out of each one very well 

Was a pleasure to meet you at last - but think you went easy on the banter , think next time might be a bit different


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			but think you went easy on the banter , think next time might be a bit different 

Click to expand...

It was as tired as my golf, my batteries for both will be fully charged for the rematch :thup:


----------

